# Verbindungen überbrücken



## fizban (12. August 2004)

Hi,


kann mir jemand erklären, wofür die Funktion "Verbindungen überbrücken"

in Windows XP gedacht ist?


MfG


----------



## MSTechRep (13. April 2010)

Eine Netzwerkbrücke dient dazu, verschiedene Netzwerksegmente zu verbinden und eine Kommunikation zwischen diesen herzustellen.

siehe dazu:
http://technet.microsoft.com/de-de/library/cc781097(WS.10).aspx


----------

